# Quinte West snow 24-26 Jan2014



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you plow for money or is this just for personal use?? Sweet lookin Samurai!!


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

I just look after a couple of buddies and some neighbors, I had a couple of paying accounts 2 years ago but really hard to look after when I am already working full time


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

With that much property and snow you must be north of the 401?


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Squires;1736800 said:


> With that much property and snow you must be north of the 401?


yes about 12 km north, I was born and raised in NFLD, small mining town called Buchans, lots of snow there too lol


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

2 Feb heavy wet stuff thank goodness it wasn't very deep


----------

